# The Mistake (Part 3)



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

Giancarlo for his part also disliked flying yet unlike Joanna, did so for the reason that he felt time was being wasted given his inactivity. Giancarlo preferring to even drive. As he got the sensation that when he did so, he could at least do something as opposed to being on a plane or train; where all he did was wait. It perhaps was this factor which made him more willing to have a drink or two more than usual though on this particular occasion given the short flight from Rome to Warsaw; had not really had more than a dry martini. 

Another aspect which prevented Giancarlo from ordering more drinks, was that he found himself traveling with the manager of his Warsaw restaurant. Who in fact had chosen not to have any drinks which would have meant he would have had to drink alone. This being something he deeply disliked. As it reminded him of alcoholism. 

The manager of his Warsaw restaurant was in fact, a very young though not overly attractive (or at least not in Giancarlo’s eye) Polish lady by the name of Kasia; who even spoke Italian. This being the language they tended to speak in though they could have easily held their conversations in either English or Polish. These being two other languages which they were both fluent in though Giancarlo naturally for apparent reasons not as much as Kasia in Polish though it could be said that their English was equally good or bad; this depending on how one wished to look at it.

Kasia was in many ways the typical Polish woman of both her time and age. She having studied two languages as well as worked hard to get an education while looks wise she had black hair and though not overly nice facial features was far from being unsightly. Specially given her slim figure and her large breasts which seemed even more so given her limited height of just 158 cm. Giancarlo liked Kasia though not for any of her physical attributes or even ability but the way she always tried hard and though not a beauty in his opinion; at least was presentable and always dressed accordingly. She wearing a modest white long dress on this occasion with sandals of the same color while he wore a pair of blue jeans along with a white shirt which was not really formal but rather sporty. 

Giancarlo and Kasia spoke of what changes they would be making in Giancarlo’s Italian restaurant which he had given the name “San Lorenzo”. It being located on Warsaw’s street named after Pope John Paul II. Giancarlo being the one who felt that given the economic crises, it would be wise to offer some discount meals while Kasia for what concerned her opinion; was skeptical weather such tactics would really render positive results. 

They however despite having different points of view never lost sight of who was in charge and what was appropriate for either to say. Kasia, naturally knowing that though her opinion would be respected, the decision ultimately was not hers to make. This while Giancarlo always listened carefully to what Kasia had to say. As he considered her one, who was sensible and could express her ideas clearly and respectfully even the ones that opposed his own. 

It being as the airplane was due to land that Giancarlo finally said with a voice which hoped to relax Kasia as well as ease the atmosphere between them “Well, I think we have said everything that needs to be said on the subject and I thank you for understanding the situation but now I just have to decide but fortunately not at this precise moment so why don’t we leave business alone or at least till tomorrow when we meet in the restaurant?”. Kasia was all too aware that at times, she did have a tendency to talk too much about work and was glad that Giancarlo had stopped her. As was clear by the look on her face as she and Giancarlo simply smiled at one another as in fact they were friends. Theirs perhaps not being a friendship which extended far beyond work but none the less; they were two people who held each other in high esteem and cared for one another even if this they seldom if ever showed. 

As the plane approached Warsaw International Airport, Kasia and Giancarlo limited themselves to talking about weather or not they would share a taxi back to the city with both of them agreeing that given that this would be the wisest thing to do given that Giancarlo lived somewhere between the airport and Kasia’s house. Giancarlo however noticed as the plane approached the runway that Kasia had become nervous as many people get when ever a plane they are on is about to either land or take off yet just as he noticed her nerves; he rather than tell her to relax which experience had told him never worked simply said “and don’t worry, I will pay for the Taxi all the way to your apartment, it is the least I can do after all you have been such a great company on this flight”. Kasia however could tell that Giancarlo had noticed her apprehension and smiled as she said “ok, you can pay for my taxi home that is if the plane does not fall before we land”. Giancarlo smiling in his typical carefree style as he replied “Oh, come on there is nothing to worry about and besides you’re with me so what can go wrong?”. These words bringing on a slight moment of levity as both gazed out the window and Giancarlo spotted Joanna’s plane which had had just landed a few minutes ahead of their own.


----------

